# Toro CCR3650 Brake Spring Question



## torolover (Dec 19, 2013)

I found a broken spring underneath the blower one day. After digging up a diagram of this model, it is determined to be the brake spring (ie. C in the diagram.) 
I have purchased an identical brake spring from the Toro dealer. After opening up the side cover, I couldn't find any where that I can put the spring on. The mechanism design is as illustrated by the diagram except there is no where to mount the spring. Another puzzle for me is that it is impossible for the broken spring to get outside on the floor because the side cover pretty much seals everything inside. May be I have an improved (or not yet improved) version of this model.
Can anyone help me by pointing out where the spring should go?


----------



## Snowcone (Jul 17, 2013)

It kind of looks like each end is attached to a bolt head or a plastic nub/arm. Any of those in the area of where the spring should go? Are there any holes with threads where a bolt once lived? Have you found any bolts rolling around your garage floor you couldn't figure out where they came from? If none of the above, just bring it to a dealer or small engine repair shop and have them figure it out. I can't imagine them charging more than peanuts for something this simple.

Merry Christmas


----------



## torolover (Dec 19, 2013)

There are absolutely no where to clip the spring to (Please refer to picture attached). The pulley compartment is fully closed and I don't understand why the spring was found outside on the floor. There are no loose bolts or other broken parts found when I opened up the side cover. It is impossible for any broken part to come out of the closed pulley compartment. Judging from the rusted spring, it might have been mounted outside yet I just couldn't figure out where. If no solution came out from this forum, I'd have to ask the Toro dealer tomorrow. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Tom99 (Nov 16, 2013)

I just looked at my ccr2450, which is very similar to your 3650, I think. I took the belt cover off and there is no spring in there. The only spring in the belt tension mechanism is on the cable going up to the handle. Maybe that's the one you need to replace.

Tom


----------



## torolover (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks very much for your kind response. The one you said is the external, half-exposed spring above the wheel. 
The one in question is only 1 inch long as indicated in the picture below. (The top one is broken, the bottom one is new.)


----------



## Tom99 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hmm... Mine doesn't have that spring. Or if it does, I can't see it. There were different model numbers for the 3650 over the years. 38xxx, I think. Make sure you're looking at the correct parts diagram for your machine. Jacks small engines has all the toro diagrams online, I think.


----------



## torolover (Dec 19, 2013)

Tom99:
Thank you once more for the suggestion to the Jacks Small Engine website. I've downloaded the correct diagram for my model CCR3650 (38518). From the diagram on Impeller Drive and Assembly, the Spring Extension (#14- P/N: 55-9280) is shown. Unfortunately, it does not explain where the two ends of the spring should go. I am hoping someone here can snap a picture of their same unit with the side panel off and post it here for my reference. That would be very much appreciated. 

Diagrams


----------



## torolover (Dec 19, 2013)

I have found the answer of my question regarding where the brake spring should go. The Toro dealer has an used one and I looked at it. 
The brake spring actually goes on the outside the pulley compartment. Once I installed the spring, I will post a picture for all to see.
Thanks for those who responded to my call.


----------



## torolover (Dec 19, 2013)

*** Brake Spring problem fixed ***
The brake spring does not go inside the pulley compartment. It actually goes to the inside gap between the pulley compartment and the engine. One end of the spring hooks to a small hole near the engine side wall and the other end hook up to the same steel plate together with the clutch spring. I took a picture with the clutch spring & cable removed so the spring can be seen. It may not mean much by looking at the picture itself but it would at least give someone an idea of where it goes.
Good luck to the next person who may have the same problem.


----------



## Tom99 (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, it looks like my spring is missing too. It seems to work OK, but there is a lot of slack in the cable when the handle is released. I took a couple of pictures of where I think the spring should be attached. Does this look right?


----------



## torolover (Dec 19, 2013)

Tom99,
Your described problem on the slacking cable is caused by the missing brake spring. With the missing brake spring, your snow blower would still work (but not as its manufacturer design.)
If you refer to my first diagram in my posting, you will understand how it works. The brake spring pull the idler pulley up so that it would create a "loose belt condition". Under this "loose belt condition", the engine pulley turns but the belt won't. After you have the brake spring installed, the slack will be gone because the spring pulls the lever up and the cable will go downward to eliminate the slack.
Your two diagrams also correctly indicating the two points where the brake spring should go. You do not need to remove the side cover to install it. Use two long nose pliers instead. Connect the end attached to the slack cable first (i.e. your second picture with red circle) by hand. Then use a long nose pliers to extend the spring and see if you can clip it to the hole in your first picture. I used a second long nose locking pliers to catch the spring through the gap of the side panel. It is not difficult once you tried it a couple of times. For me to do it again, it may take less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Tom99 (Nov 16, 2013)

Torolover: I picked up a spring today and just installed it. It took up the slack in the cable nicely and all is well  I'm glad you started this thread. I never would of known my spring was missing, or where it went. Thanks.

Tom


----------



## torolover (Dec 19, 2013)

Tom99 said:


> Torolover: I picked up a spring today and just installed it. It took up the slack in the cable nicely and all is well  I'm glad you started this thread. I never would of known my spring was missing, or where it went. Thanks.
> 
> Tom


The pleasure is all mine. That's what the forum is for: Helping people helping yourself. Merry X'mas to everyone.


----------



## beer city snake (Jan 11, 2015)

well i stumbled upon this thread in trying to replace the brake spring on my toro ccr 2450 and it was a huge help !!!

thanks to all.
kevin


----------



## torolover (Dec 19, 2013)

beer city snake said:


> well i stumbled upon this thread in trying to replace the brake spring on my toro ccr 2450 and it was a huge help !!!
> 
> thanks to all.
> kevin


Glad it helped. Pleasure is all mine.


----------



## sbknj (Feb 2, 2015)

I also couldn't find a description on how to install the brake spring, but with your description I was able to install it. I needed to tie a string to one end in order to get the upper end of the spring attached to the small pin hole. Thanks for the help!


----------



## torolover (Dec 19, 2013)

My pleasure. I hope you used a copper wire to tie the upper end. If you used steel wire, it will get rusty quickly and break easily. Nylon quick tie won't last too long either because of the cold temperature and tension. As I suggested, using a long nose plier allows you to clip the spring onto the hole at the upper end.


----------



## paradoox (Feb 8, 2015)

beer city snake said:


> well i stumbled upon this thread in trying to replace the brake spring on my toro ccr 2450 and it was a huge help !!!
> 
> thanks to all.
> kevin


Yes, thank you. We had more or less figured this out by ourselves (even though it involved a screaming match with my partner who is about as stubborn as I am), but the pictures helped to confirm we did the right thing.


----------



## rcfredd (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you for the spot on help with the spring location


----------



## redray (Feb 11, 2016)

This thread is very useful as it allowed me to figure out what's wrong with my CCR 2500. I now have the new spring and I know where it goes on the pulley lever arm but I can't for the life of me find a hole or notch ANYWHERE to attach the other end.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Isn't a good manual great!


----------



## DFW (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi Torolover,

The information you shared was incredibly helpful in solving my brake spring problem.

Take care,

DFW


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

Resurrect an old thread:
Thanks to Torolover for posting the problem and the fix. 
I tore apart my 3650 and - for the first time- did not take pictures.
Either this unit did not have the spring or I lost it. I normally keep screws and brackets in plastic dishes by group. I got the new spring but was confused on where it went. I suspected it went were the OP describe, but it looked like a long stretch for such a short spring. Thanks for the picture showing it in place!
I think Toro could have found a better place as used in other models.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks for the thread and the pics. I am going to be able to repair my CCR 2450 GTS which has the same spring setup. It's been eating the belt a bit and whining all year. Now I know why - no extension spring.


----------



## daman4799 (Dec 30, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the thread and the pics. I am going to be able to repair my CCR 2450 GTS which has the same spring setup. It's been eating the belt a bit and whining all year. Now I know why - no extension spring.





torolover said:


> I found a broken spring underneath the blower one day. After digging up a diagram of this model, it is determined to be the brake spring (ie. C in the diagram.)
> I have purchased an identical brake spring from the Toro dealer. After opening up the side cover, I couldn't find any where that I can put the spring on. The mechanism design is as illustrated by the diagram except there is no where to mount the spring. Another puzzle for me is that it is impossible for the broken spring to get outside on the floor because the side cover pretty much seals everything inside. May be I have an improved (or not yet improved) version of this model.
> Can anyone help me by pointing out where the spring should go?


Thanks you helped a lot. Was trying to figure out where my broken spring came from. I owe you a beer!


----------



## Patrick0525 (Dec 24, 2020)

Updated video.


----------



## Patrick0525 (Dec 24, 2020)

Tom99 said:


> Well, it looks like my spring is missing too. It seems to work OK, but there is a lot of slack in the cable when the handle is released. I took a couple of pictures of where I think the spring should be attached. Does this look right?


I took off my top shroud and could see the spring attached thru the eyelet. I think it is easier to 1st attach the auger spring bottom and then a use needle nose plier to pull the top hook into the eyelet.


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Here are some pics of my CCR3650. Maybe they will help.






























Hec


----------



## Patrick0525 (Dec 24, 2020)

Hec In Omaha said:


> Here are some pics of my CCR3650. Maybe they will help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing pics. I did not need an auger spring yet. I was just posting to share yesterday’s observation. The video’s from the bottom install is a bit rough to do.


----------

